# How do I remove lanolin stains



## Twilight (Jun 9, 2005)

I had a rough first few weeks nursing and was using lanolin and not wearing bras. So as a result - I have about 12 T-shirts with cute little lanolin stains where the boobs are.

Anybody know how to remove them?


----------



## wagaboodles (Feb 13, 2005)

I have had good luck with M-30 (I think that's what it is) stain remover. It's found at Dollar General and costs $1 a tub. I glop a bunch on the spots and let it sit for a day or so. Washing in the warmest temp possible for the fabric/color seems to help, too. Sometimes it takes a couple of treatments. I've also had some luck with original (blue), non-ultra Dawn dish detergent (cuts grease!) with the same method and multiple treatments. It must be non-ultra Dawn or it won't work very well.
HTH!


----------



## poetesss (Mar 2, 2006)

oxi-clean....I swear, that stuff gets out most anything....


----------



## kozmickreations05 (Apr 8, 2006)

laughup














: Remove lanolin stains!








No, really, in all seriousness, I could never completley get rid of the stains. I just designated 5 shirts "lanolin tops" and would wear those same shirts when I applied, then took them off when it dried, which took forever, so I usually did it @ night when I knew I'd be home the rest of the evening. My friends & dh would all make fun!


----------

